# Barking in outdoor kennel set ups



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

You have just been so darned helpful on the inside outside issues, here I go again.

How do you keep your pointy eared dog from barking non stop in his outdoor kennel?

I know that the dogs I have had bark a lot less when their vision is limited for example. Have others found that? I notice that Gary's set up has zero vis for the dog and he says his dog is quite quiet.

My current dog stesses less and sleeps more in a kennel with limited vis as well. Otherwise he is always on the lookout.:-o 

Then there is bordom barking, and the fact that some dogs just like the sound of their own bark....

What are your expeiriences with barking with the outdoor working dog?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

the guys that I know with the "barky" GSD use a bark collar for awhile or TVs and Radios.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Bark collar + limiting visibility


----------



## Krystina Gursky (Feb 13, 2008)

So you don't mind that the bark collar is going to correct them even if something is right in front of them? That has always been my big hang up with bark collars.

I use e-collars on my lab and my corgi since I know the difference between the types of barks.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll add another " bark collar and limiting visibility" vote. 
I try and keep as much vegetation/trees around the outside of the dogyards as it makes a good sound break.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I live in town and have only chain link between me and the neighbors. Trust me my dogs see it all...The lady behind me is one of those lonely old bags that feeds all the stray cats. My kennels are right on her fence line and 30 feet from her back porch, which is where she feeds the cats. (Thankfully this woman loves all animals and talks to my dogs when she is outside and swears theya re angels) I hung sheets of wood 4 feet high along that side of the kennels, so the dogs can't see all that is going on. Eventually they get used to the cats but it sucks with puppies. I don't have a bark collar but if I did, I'd use it to break the cycle. I use an e-collar on days when the dogs just don't respond to "shut up". I have a nut job neighbor that hates dogs and is hardly home, has other people in and out and my dogs don't know who does or doesn't belong there and they bark anytime anyone steps alongside her house and mine. I let the dogs bark at them because I just don't care anymore, I'd personally like nothing better than to slap the shit out of them myself, but that would cause even more problems. 

Honestly my dogs howl at firetrucks more than they bark. I work at home so I keep a good handle on the barking as it ticks me off too.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Some companies make dividers for kennels but they are much too expensive, the sheets of wood or fiberglass even work just as well. I just drill holes around them and zip tie them on.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Both my GSDs are in the same run. The older one has a really irritating, constant YIP! when he want's out. He wont crap in the run.  Not a big problem except in the early morning. 
The younger one fence fights through the 6ft vinyl privacy fence with the neighbor's Bearded Collie. That one get the e-collar.


----------

